# Shipping next week?



## ocbooger

http://androidcommunity.com/nexus-7-shipping-next-week-according-to-staples-20120706/

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## drose6102

ocbooger said:


> http://androidcommunity.com/nexus-7-shipping-next-week-according-to-staples-20120706/
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


I hope it ships the 12th and arrives on Friday the 13th lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX

I hope it ships on the 12th but I don't want to get my hopes up to end up crushed lol.


----------



## number5toad

I gave them my work address, since I usually get stuff there faster...but we're closed next Friday and I don't want my N7 stuck in the mailroom over the weekend soooooo...I hope it doesn't ship til the following Monday!


----------



## ERIFNOMI

Psh, I'll be at Warped Tour the 12th. Not like I've put my order in yet anyway...


----------



## ridobe

Here we go again. This sounds like the release of [insert every device I've ever owned] all over again.


----------



## Colchiro

number5toad said:


> I gave them my work address, since I usually get stuff there faster...but we're closed next Friday and I don't want my N7 stuck in the mailroom over the weekend soooooo...I hope it doesn't ship til the following Monday!


Is the mailroom scarey?


----------



## M Diddy

It looks like Google charged my account today so they must be shipping soon.

When I purchased, it stated I would not be charged until the tablet shipped. Given that, it should be here next week.


----------



## frenetic

M Diddy said:


> It looks like Google charged my account today so they must be shipping soon.
> 
> When I purchased, it stated I would not be charged until the tablet shipped. Given that, it should be here next week.


Is it actually a charge or is it still in pending like everyone else? It sits there until it's approved.... I don't know their method but my money "disappeared" instantly, but showed in pending status after

edit: scratch that, it doesn't show up anywhere on my statement now. Have not been charged yet.


----------



## ridobe

frenetic said:


> Is it actually a charge or is it still in pending like everyone else? It sits there until it's approved.... I don't know their method but my money "disappeared" instantly, but showed in pending status after
> 
> edit: scratch that, it doesn't show up anywhere on my statement now. Have not been charged yet.


Yeah, mine was pending but eventually fell off. Preordered day of i/o.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## number5toad

Colchiro said:


> Is the mailroom scarey?


_terrifying_


----------



## DrPepperLives

I pre ordered two days after i/o. Perhaps things are shipping in order, because I don't see any charge yet.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## CBMC

frenetic said:


> Is it actually a charge or is it still in pending like everyone else? It sits there until it's approved.... I don't know their method but my money "disappeared" instantly, but showed in pending status after
> 
> edit: scratch that, it doesn't show up anywhere on my statement now. Have not been charged yet.


I am not sure how long they can hold a pending charge on your credit card. There might be some sort of time limit, hence why it is no longer showing up.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Droid Commando

Card has been charged as of last week and I have confirmed it with CC company. No word on shipment.


----------



## Shade

Just talked to a girl at Google... she stated they should be shipping within the next week and I should expect the charge on my account within the next few days. *crosses fingers* I hope she was right!


----------



## dmbfan13

Yea, my order in my google wallet account says complete. Not sure if it said that before or not. Plus I dont see it under pending anymore.


----------



## throwbot

My cousins charge went through officially this morning (were in Virginia). Come ooooon, nexus seven!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Thing 342

Preordered mine on July 3. Still have not been charged.


----------



## number5toad

my order has said "Complete" in Wallet since I ordered it, roughly an hour after they announced it.


----------



## NatemZ

Dang, ordered on the 5th and mine is still pending. Sigh.


----------



## dtdlurch

These charges are more than likely pre-authorization charges, essentially placing a "hold" on that balance so that the actual charge clears when it officially goes through. I found this out Thursday when I realized I had a charge on my account...still hasn't shipped though!

I was hoping we would see something by today. Considering the rumors that Staples is supposed to be shipping them out on the 12th, I figured us being the ones who pre-ordered them directly form Google, would have the Nexus 7 in our hands BY the 12th.

But, alas, I have seen no changes to the status of my order. No emails saying it has been shipped. And no new news or updates on the shipping date rumors, despite my Google searches every 2 minutes...

I know I should exercise patience, but I really am going crazy waiting for this to ship. I need my Nexus 7!


----------



## ERIFNOMI

You are a jumpy bunch.


----------



## number5toad

I'm more bothered by the thought of the thing having been delivered, and being locked in the mailroom where I can't get to it over the long weekend, than I am by the thought of it not shipping for another week or two. my jumpiness is very contextual.


----------



## housry23

I was officially charged by Google today. Hopefully the shipments start soon!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mtikoian

What did the official order look likr?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dtdlurch

housry23 said:


> I was officially charged by Google today. Hopefully the shipments start soon!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Officially charged, or pending authorization?


----------



## Thing 342

Hopefully now that the JB source is out, the Nexus 7 will ship soon.


----------



## bicen

Google actually deducted the funds from my account today. My bank account shows the transaction as complete. My Google wallet status is currently at not shipped.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Grand Prix

bicen said:


> Google actually deducted the funds from my account today. My bank account shows the transaction as complete. My Google wallet status is currently at not shipped.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


When did you pre order?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bicen

I pre ordered a few minutes after the store page came up but for some reason the transaction was cancelled due to billing and I failed to notice Google's email. I didn't notice this until yesterday because of how hidden the wallet transactions are and the lack of me not checking my Gmail for confirmation so I had to re-place the order from scratch. I was bummed, thought I'd have to wait an additional 2-3 weeks but received a transaction email from my bank for the 281. I don't know what happened. I'd like to think it ships any day. I swear the Google site said the money wouldn't be taken until shipped. Hmmm.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX

Yeah just checked my bank and the charge is no where to be found. However on Google Play looking at my orders it's still there. Wish they would just take my money already and send me my damn tablet!


----------



## Gunthermic

a'men. but at least we got source to Jelly Bean now to occupy our time.. til we get our N7..


----------



## iPois0n

I just checked my google play account as well. Sadly no changes or no new emails. It would be nice to get a tentative date at least by now instead of no new word and sitting on this mid July release date. I mean mid July can be anywhere from the 14th to the 21st.


----------



## clintro

We still have a few more days before the weekend shows up.  Would be nice to have it by the 13th.


----------



## Tso Nexus

Nexus 7 tablet now shipping in 1-2 weeks

Good news for everyone who's preordered the Nexus 7 tablet has just hit the Google Play Store. The ship date has changed from 3-4 weeks to 1-2 weeks, a good sign that Google will indeed be making that mid-July launch window it promised for the 7 inch tablet back at Google I/O. The Nexus 7 is a quad-core Tegra 3 device that looks to instill the idea of pure Android in the tablet realm.

http://phandroid.com/2012/07/10/nexus-7-tablet-now-shipping-in-1-2-weeks/

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Mustang302LX

Tso Nexus said:


> Nexus 7 tablet now shipping in 1-2 weeks
> 
> Good news for everyone who's preordered the Nexus 7 tablet has just hit the Google Play Store. The ship date has changed from 3-4 weeks to 1-2 weeks, a good sign that Google will indeed be making that mid-July launch window it promised for the 7 inch tablet back at Google I/O. The Nexus 7 is a quad-core Tegra 3 device that looks to instill the idea of pure Android in the tablet realm.
> 
> http://phandroid.com...g-in-1-2-weeks/
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Yeah I just saw in the store it changed to 1-2 weeks. Hoping for the 1 over the 2 week time haha.


----------



## Grand Prix

My buddy at gamestop said Google pushed back the shipping dates.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## clintro

well why would they push back shipping dates but bump up the pre-order dates on Google Play that doesn't make since.


----------



## number5toad

Gamestop wouldn't know when Google plans to ship to customers who ordered directly from them, only (in theory) when Google plans to ship to Gamestop.


----------



## Grand Prix

clintro said:


> well why would they push back shipping dates but bump up the pre-order dates on Google Play that doesn't make since.


2-3 weeks was posted last week and a week went by, that means the shipping for that time would go down a week for the estimates.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ocbooger

http://androidcommunity.com/nexus-7-could-hit-retail-stores-this-thursday-20120710/

Sent from my DarkHorse Revolution themed Galaxy Nexus


----------



## jdec

Delete.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## clintro

So by push back you mean get them sooner?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX

Grand Prix said:


> 2-3 weeks was posted last week and a week went by, that means the shipping for that time would go down a week for the estimates.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


It was 2-3 weeks since they opened pre orders.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Nexus running JELLY BEAN via the RootzWiki app.


----------



## frenetic

I don't know what to believe, trying not to think about it, real hard when I keep coming back through the forums... Ordered July 3rd, money not taken yet.


----------



## altimax98

Not to be a naysayer this early, but if those letters from Staples and Gamestop are right about the tablet being in stores by the end of the week, and I paid extra for shipping to have a 'pre-order', im going to be pretty pissed at google.


----------



## fac7orx

altimax98 said:


> Not to be a naysayer this early, but if those letters from Staples and Gamestop are right about the tablet being in stores by the end of the week, and I paid extra for shipping to have a 'pre-order', im going to be pretty pissed at google.


I hear ya. I ordered mine on Sunday (july 6th) and aside from the reciept I have no other confirmation or eta vs other online and retail stores that seem to have a specific date atm. I will be really pissed as well. What gives google?


----------



## ERIFNOMI

A couple of pages back I said you were a jumpy bunch, but now some of you are starting to get pissy. Google didn't announce any solid date so you have nothing to complain about. It's not like HTC/VZW promising the Thunderbolt's GB update month after month after.....


----------



## fr4nk1yn

I'd be pissy if they hit stores before I get mine. I was planning of buying retail, my wife ordered to make sure I wouldn't have to search for one.
I'm antsy as heck to get my hands on it, replay ShadowGun, Mass Effect, Dead Trigger and try out Asphalt 7.

BTW, the payment is still showing as "pending" but the money has been taken already. whatever that means.


----------



## Azazo

Oh no, I haven't preordered mine yet!!!


----------



## fac7orx

ERIFNOMI said:


> A couple of pages back I said you were a jumpy bunch, but now some of you are starting to get pissy. Google didn't announce any solid date so you have nothing to complain about. It's not like HTC/VZW promising the Thunderbolt's GB update month after month after.....


Well thats the problem. Google hasnt given any specifics where other places selling the same device have. Also we spent extra money for shipping vs going to a retail store and getting the same benefits, so we have a right to be upset. It is our money afterall. A bit off topic, but did you preorder the nexus 7 or are you just grabbing some popcorn and popping in her to say we are a pissy bunch? Theres no need to be mean







.

Anyway, we shall see how this plays out in the next few days heh.


----------



## ERIFNOMI

fac7orx said:


> Well thats the problem. Google hasnt given any specifics where other places selling the same device have. Also we spent extra money for shipping vs going to a retail store and getting the same benefits, so we have a right to be upset. It is our money afterall. A bit off topic, but did you preorder the nexus 7 or are you just grabbing some popcorn and popping in her to say we are a pissy bunch? Theres no need to be mean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Anyway, we shall see how this plays out in the next few days heh.


Popcorn for me. I've been trying to sell my Xyboard to justify buying a Nexus 7 but the deal fell through.

Honestly, I think the stores that claimed they'll have them by the 12th or whatever were just guessing. I doubt anyone is going to get it out faster than Google.


----------



## fac7orx

ERIFNOMI said:


> Popcorn for me. I've been trying to sell my Xyboard to justify buying a Nexus 7 but the deal fell through.
> 
> Honestly, I think the stores that claimed they'll have them by the 12th or whatever were just guessing. I doubt anyone is going to get it out faster than Google.


Good point. They could just be pulling that date atm. I am wondering if they had to fill orders for other stores vs their own preorders there, but yeah I have no idea what's going on heh. Hopefully we all get our tablets in due time whether it's online or retail. Good luck with the sell BTW I hope it works out for you so well can all enjoy some nexus 7 goodness .


----------



## number5toad

The Verge is reporting this morning that Gamestop has the tablets in stock, but has agreed with Google and ASUS not to sell them until an as-yet unspecified release date - so don't worry too much about these things being in stores before you get your pre-order.

as for the other brick and mortars, none of them have said anything terribly specific. they're all saying shipping will begin "as early as" or "no earlier than" a certain date...none of them have promised a specific shipping or sale date yet.

everybody just....damn, just be cool. I thought I was all twitchy but....damn!


----------



## sfreemanoh

Unless if it's actually available in stores before we pre-order people get ours, you don't have a right to be pissy. Anyone can say something online, that doesn't mean it's true. Hell, my Nexus 7 is coming with a micro-SD slot, and a 1920*1080 display. And it'll be delivered by a naked Kate Upton.


----------



## iPois0n

sfreemanoh said:


> Unless if it's actually available in stores before we pre-order people get ours, you don't have a right to be pissy. Anyone can say something online, that doesn't mean it's true. Hell, my Nexus 7 is coming with a micro-SD slot, and a 1920*1080 display. And it'll be delivered by a naked Kate Upton.


Dude that's not fair! Naked Kate Upton?! All I get is a naked/overweight UPS driver! This is bullshit!


----------



## deltwalrus

ERIFNOMI said:


> A couple of pages back I said you were a jumpy bunch, but now some of you are starting to get pissy. Google didn't announce any solid date so you have nothing to complain about. It's not like HTC/VZW promising the Thunderbolt's GB update month after month after.....


If you don't like the thread, there's a few thousand more over there <---


----------



## sfreemanoh

iPois0n said:


> Dude that's not fair! Naked Kate Upton?! All I get is a naked/overweight UPS driver! This is bullshit!


Well, apparently YOU didn't want to splurge on priority shipping.


----------



## number5toad

my order status went from "Naked Kate Upton" to "Naked Katy Perry" and now it's "Naked Kate Moss"

god dammit UPS...


----------



## Don Serrot

Man... I somehow ended up with naked Bill Clinton for my status. 
Must be an Apple fan processing mine...


----------



## Gunthermic

Don Serrot said:


> Man... I somehow ended up with naked Bill Clinton for my status.
> Must be an Apple fan processing mine...


Now that is funny!


----------



## jocampbe

number5toad said:


> The Verge is reporting this morning that Gamestop has the tablets in stock, but has agreed with Google and ASUS not to sell them until an as-yet unspecified release date - so don't worry too much about these things being in stores before you get your pre-order.


If this were true, wouldn't some Gamestop employee somewhere in the country taken a blurry cell phone pic and posted it? Most likely in this very thread?


----------



## ERIFNOMI

number5toad said:


> The Verge is reporting this morning that Gamestop has the tablets in stock, but has agreed with Google and ASUS not to sell them until an as-yet unspecified release date - so don't worry too much about these things being in stores before you get your pre-order.
> 
> as for the other brick and mortars, none of them have said anything terribly specific. they're all saying shipping will begin "as early as" or "no earlier than" a certain date...none of them have promised a specific shipping or sale date yet.
> 
> everybody just....damn, just be cool. I thought I was all twitchy but....damn!


This is how it always is. If they didn't have stock well before launch date, they'd have a very messy launch. How do you think games get leaked so early? It's usually an employee at the retail level.


----------



## clintro

I need to get a job at GameStop....LOL

Then pre order stuff there. I can have the Tablet in store and not take it out. Technically I would have to buy it...LOL

Going to fill out Applications.


----------



## fac7orx

number5toad said:


> The Verge is reporting this morning that Gamestop has the tablets in stock, but has agreed with Google and ASUS not to sell them until an as-yet unspecified release date - so don't worry too much about these things being in stores before you get your pre-order.
> 
> as for the other brick and mortars, none of them have said anything terribly specific. they're all saying shipping will begin "as early as" or "no earlier than" a certain date...none of them have promised a specific shipping or sale date yet.
> 
> everybody just....damn, just be cool. I thought I was all twitchy but....damn!


Oh stop with all of the jumpy, pissy, twitchy comments in this thread already hehe







. Anyway, I checked my status and I saw Bill Clinton running by, chasing a few women. A few minutes later the heavy from TF2 ran by shouting "Oh my god, who touched Sasha?!" Hmm, what is the meaning?

All joking aside, thanks for the update. This process is a bit new to me, so it's good to know what is going on. Cheers.


----------



## Don Serrot

Eh, people need to vent their tensions. I'm personally kinda jumpy, but I blame that on the fact that I'm hoping they take the money before something else decides I owe them money, and that it arrives before I'm out of town all next week. Other than that it's fun to have a laugh about. XD


----------



## NatemZ

Wow this thread went south fast lol

Where's my N7?


----------



## number5toad

ERIFNOMI said:


> This is how it always is. If they didn't have stock well before launch date, they'd have a very messy launch. How do you think games get leaked so early? It's usually an employee at the retail level.


sure, I know how retail works. I'd say this is a little different though, since games typically have a street date long before they arrive at retailers and the N7 still doesn't officially...but really, I only brought it up to say that Gamestop seems to be playing ball and I doubt they'll start selling before pre-orders ship.


----------



## s1ncere

i just got off the phone with google play support asking if i could change my shipping address. i was told that since i ordered on june 27, that its too late and that shipping should start either tomorrow 7/12 or friday 7/13. almost here people!


----------



## TRE_588

s1ncere said:


> i just got off the phone with google play support asking if i could change my shipping address. i was told that since i ordered on june 27, that its too late and that shipping should start either tomorrow 7/12 or friday 7/13. almost here people!


That's awesome unless your trolling...thatd be a dick move.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ROM_Ulan

TRE_588 said:


> That's awesome unless your trolling...thatd be a dick move.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


+1


----------



## Mustang302LX

s1ncere said:


> i just got off the phone with google play support asking if i could change my shipping address. i was told that since i ordered on june 27, that its too late and that shipping should start either tomorrow 7/12 or friday 7/13. almost here people!


heaven help you if you are trolling right now lol.


----------



## ERIFNOMI

Maybe this will help all of you keep your pants on. http://www.droid-life.com/2012/07/11/office-depot-delays-nexus-7-sales-until-further-notice/ Office depot isn't selling them anytime soon.


----------



## clintro

Just watch your bank or credit card statement, nothing will ship with out a charge or pre-authorization. Well not the initial pre-authorization, but a second one.

Google isn't sending these until they get paid.

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201


----------



## Thing 342

Preordered on July 3. Still haven't been charged, but hope my tablet will be shipped this week.


----------



## drose6102

ship my nexus 7


----------



## Don Serrot

^ LOL

That's actually what I've been debating calling up Google and saying.
"I don't care if you ship it right away, JUST TAKE MY MONEY!"
I really hope that s1ncere isn't trolling though, and that they do ship tomorrow. Ugh, I have tomorrow off work too. I'm going to be mashing F5 on my bank account all day. >_>


----------



## number5toad

even if it's not a troll, even if they did call Google and got exactly that answer, it's still very possible that the tablets won't ship tomorrow or Friday.


----------



## s1ncere

TRE_588 said:


> That's awesome unless your trolling...thatd be a dick move.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Definitely not. Odd though the rep said expect it before Wednesday next week. Seemed like they were told to say both. Overall a good experience with my first call to support and the guy seemed genuine.

edit: 2 day shipping and we get before wed next week? that seems like a shipping on friday thing, just my thoughts. would get in my hands around monday or tuesday, which would be before wednesday.


----------



## number5toad

ERIFNOMI said:


> Maybe this will help all of you keep your pants on.


unlikely - I have a strict "No Pants At Home" policy.


----------



## Don Serrot

number5toad said:


> unlikely - I have a strict "No Pants At Home" policy.


Man was not meant to wear pants.


----------



## Gunthermic

number5toad said:


> unlikely - I have a strict "No Pants At Home" policy.


Now that was funny.. but don't want to see it. Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus Jelly Beaned and DarkHorse Themed


----------



## smx

I don't know if this says anything but Linus from ncix.com did an unboxing of the retail box today.

Here is the link


----------



## EsotericPunk

I was told by a Gamestop employee earlier tonight (Wednesday) that I could come in and buy mine first thing in the morning. You can be sure I'll be waiting at 10am when they open. Updates will follow. I'm excited but fully expect I'll get hit with the delay-hammer tomorrow.


----------



## fr4nk1yn

The charge hold was dropped overnight. my wife called soon as she saw it, she ordered it for me, Google said that's normal and they start shipping today.


----------



## Thing 342

Still have not been charged. Not sure if the charge hold is still there but I have not received any new info. If Gamestop really is selling them today and I don't recieve anything about my Nexus 7, I'll likely cancel the preorder and buy one there.


----------



## Gunthermic

Thing 342 said:


> Still have not been charged. Not sure if the charge hold is still there but I have not received any new info. If Gamestop really is selling them today and I don't recieve anything about my Nexus 7, I'll likely cancel the preorder and buy one there.


Accordign to many Google has stated you can't cancel your pre-order, you must refuse delievry or return once you get it and wait several week sto get refund.


----------



## Amphibliam

How do you check the status of your order? I preordered on 7/10.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## NatemZ

The hold on my funds expired and the money is back in my Paypal account. Sigh....take my money Google


----------



## deltwalrus

.


----------



## Thing 342

Sam's Club is issuing preorders. They say they'll be shipping between the 17th and the 20th. Anyone else considering going with Sam's (with free shipping, btw) for a few bucks cheaper?


----------



## nhat

NatemZ said:


> The hold on my funds expired and the money is back in my Paypal account. Sigh....take my money Google


the charge on my account also disappeared.


----------



## number5toad

authorization holds on credit and debit cards can go away pretty fast, depending on your bank's policy.


----------



## Mustang302LX

One day they will take our money and we will all be excited.


----------



## k.electron

Gunthermic said:


> Accordign to many Google has stated you can't cancel your pre-order, you must refuse delievry or return once you get it and wait several week sto get refund.


not true. i cancelled the 8gb and pre ordered a 16.


----------



## s1ncere

k.electron said:


> not true. i cancelled the 8gb and pre ordered a 16.


when did you preorder though? i preordered within the first few hours of the order page leaking on 6/27 and google told me that i couldnt change anything about the order, it was already going through the shipping process and couldnt be stopped.


----------



## number5toad

yeah, I pre-ordered in the first hour or two, and was told by Google as of last week that it was too late to make any changes to my order.


----------



## jlinn75

number5toad said:


> yeah, I pre-ordered in the first hour or two, and was told by Google as of last week that it was too late to make any changes to my order.


did they say anything about when they will ship?


----------



## number5toad

nope, I don't even think they actually read my email...I asked if I could change the shipping address, and got the same boilerplate "it is too late to cancel your order, but you can refuse the shipment etc etc" response that other people have posted.


----------



## NatemZ

I would say we are getting close. Too many of these reports out there now.

http://www.gizmofusion.com/2012/07/buy-a-kindle-fire-recently-hope-you-can-return-it-the-nexus-7-is-here/?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Gizmofusion+%28GizmoFusion%29


----------



## EsotericPunk

EsotericPunk said:


> I was told by a Gamestop employee earlier tonight (Wednesday) that I could come in and buy mine first thing in the morning. You can be sure I'll be waiting at 10am when they open. Updates will follow. I'm excited but fully expect I'll get hit with the delay-hammer tomorrow.


Sure enough, The delay-hammer was lying in wait. Glad I didn't let myself get too excited. This is like the final weeks of the Galaxy Nexus wait all over again.


----------



## deltwalrus

So this happened:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Android/comments/wfz16


----------



## ocbooger

Just got a shipping notification from UPS! Should have my N7 tomorrow!








Sent from my DarkHorse Revolution themed Galaxy Nexus


----------



## dspcap

ocbooger said:


> Just got a shipping notification from UPS! Should have my N7 tomorrow!
> 
> Sent from my DarkHorse Revolution themed Galaxy Nexus


Cool, now lets see proof


----------



## biggiephat

When did you order.? I ordered like 10 mins after the page went officially live.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ocbooger

6/30

Sent from my DarkHorse Revolution themed Galaxy Nexus


----------



## biggiephat

ocbooger said:


> 6/30
> 
> Sent from my DarkHorse Revolution themed Galaxy Nexus


Hmmmm. Better receive an email today too or I'll act a fool. Best believe DAT.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## dspcap

That rocks !!!!!


----------



## Mustang302LX

I ordered June 29 and still they haven't taken the money or sent me further emails. Wonder if we will slowly start seeing them take money/send out emails.


----------



## Don Serrot

Just checked my bank and still nothing. I hope I see something soon too, I was mashing F5 during I/O and hit that buy as soon as it came up! XD


----------



## Gunthermic

ocbooger said:


> Just got a shipping notification from UPS! Should have my N7 tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my DarkHorse Revolution themed Galaxy Nexus


That looks like my theme your running.. LOL And my friend gets his notification after i ordered mine 6/27 right after it went live.. Doent it always blow that way.lol


----------



## jlinn75

I called Google and they said its processing and I should receive an email soon and get it by next week. I preordered mine on June 29th


----------



## anuraj1

I ordered my N7 while the keynote at I/O was still going on and I haven't received any sort of shipping email. Miserable.


----------



## mentose457

I haz no sig


----------



## Thing 342

Called up the folks at Google. They said they are shipping pre orders _in the order that they were placed,_and that they have already started shipping some. So, your N7 should likely ship within a week.


----------



## mentose457

Thing 342 said:


> Called up the folks at Google. They said they are shipping pre orders _in the order that they were placed,_and that they have already started shipping some. So, your N7 should likely ship within a week.


Smells like bullshit. I ordered the 27th and haven't heard a word.

I haz no sig


----------



## BillLee3

Waiting on a shipping note or even a charge on my credit card. Ordered while I/O announcement was still going on.


----------



## ocbooger

Gunthermic said:


> That looks like my theme your running.. LOL And my friend gets his notification after i ordered mine 6/27 right after it went live.. Doent it always blow that way.lol


Don't worry... once I get something to decompile I can get a head start for you on the theme.








Sent from my DarkHorse Revolution themed Galaxy Nexus


----------



## ridobe

I got nuthin'. I ordered mine at 5 minutes before the keynote started. They actually took it down for a while after that. Nuthin.


----------



## Mustang302LX

jlinn75 said:


> I called Google and they said its processing and I should receive an email soon and get it by next week. I preordered mine on June 29th


Same as my order date so hopefully the info is the same for me.


----------



## Don Serrot

I'm still debating calling them up myself. I'm leaning more towards the just wait side of things... blegh.


----------



## ROM_Ulan

I ordered on the 27th. But I also ordered a cover. I wonder if that is delaying the emails. I know they sold out.


----------



## number5toad

ordered mine without a cover on the 27th and no email yet, so I kinda doubt it.


----------



## Don Serrot

Yeah, I didn't have enough for the tablet and the case. Still waiting.

Totally not gonna say I'm posting this from my phone. That auto phone Tapatalk sig thing is dumb.


----------



## mdicienzo

has anyone heard of any GameStop's starting to release them?


----------



## ocbooger

mdicienzo said:


> has anyone heard of any GameStop's starting to release them?


I was actually in GameStop today picking up NCAA football and the guy there said they have them in stock and were going to start selling them today but they got a call from corporate to not sell them until further notice.

Sent from my DarkHorse Revolution themed Galaxy Nexus


----------



## iPois0n

Damn this is starting to feel like the VZW Galaxy Nexus launch all over again.
If Google wanted to steal anything (not saying they do but given the recent lawsuits that this would be funny) from Apple it would be how to appropiratly launch a device/give an official release date at announcement date as well as timely updates for bug fixes accross all devices. Updates really have no business being in the hands of the carriers.


----------



## Gunthermic

Just can't understand all this against Google. They never gave a date. It is being manufactured by the b&m companies. Google hasn't done anything except say mid July. Its just starting to be mid July... if you look there is every type of story from gs. Like always all these reps are going by what they hear which may or may not be correct.

If not here by end of next week.. then Google messed up... if here Monday they meet what they say. But because some people come on band say 100 different things of what they heard people get all upset...

Just saying....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Don Serrot

True words are true. Everyone is letting excitement get the best of them. (Or in my case worry for a few different reasons as funds are tight and I want this to go through, I'll be out of town next week and while someone will be here I'd rather it come while I'm here, etc.) They are starting to do the process so it shouldn't be too much longer now. To be honest, all I really care about at this point is them finally charging me so I don't have to worry about surprise bills popping up and making me have less than enough. That and possibly trying to sneak it with me when I leave. XD (Gonna go to camp with some youth as a leader.)


----------



## number5toad

Technically, they could start shipping as late as next wednesday and still be as good as their word.


----------



## iPois0n

Gunthermic said:


> Just can't understand all this against Google. They never gave a date. It is being manufactured by the b&m companies. Google hasn't done anything except say mid July. Its just starting to be mid July... if you look there is every type of story from gs. Like always all these reps are going by what they hear which may or may not be correct.
> 
> If not here by end of next week.. then Google messed up... if here Monday they meet what they say. But because some people come on band say 100 different things of what they heard people get all upset...
> 
> Just saying....
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


I agree but by not giving an official release date it's about as bad as not giving a tentative date at all. Being that it's mid July now they could at least give an appoximate date/dates as to when at this point you would think. I'm not flaming Google by any means I'm just saying that Apple is much better when it comes to launching new devices (or updated devices in the case of the iPad3 and the iPhone4S) and software updates.


----------



## Mustang302LX

iPois0n said:


> I agree but by not giving an official release date it's about as bad as not giving a tentative date at all. Being that it's mid July now they could at least give an appoximate date/dates as to when at this point you would think. I'm not flaming Google by any means I'm just saying that Apple is much better when it comes to launching new devices (or updated devices in the case of the iPad3 and the iPhone4S) and software updates.


I hate to agree on pro-apple talk but must here lol. They at least give a date for a product and now that it is mid-July Google should tell us something. I'm gonna use the hell out of the N7 when I get it though that's for sure. My GNex will all of a sudden get tremendous battery life haha.


----------



## ridobe

My credit card just got charged. No email yet, but it's coming!


----------



## iPois0n

Nothing new on my end. My card has not been charged or pending, no new emails, nothing new in Google Wallet Online.


----------



## strikeir13

ridobe said:


> My credit card just got charged. No email yet, but it's coming!


On what day did you place your order?


----------



## iPois0n

I placed mine the day of Google i/o. Maybe 2-3 hours after announcement.


----------



## Gunthermic

iPois0n said:


> Nothing new on my end. My card has not been charged or pending, no new emails, nothing new in Google Wallet Online.


maybe cuz your a Red Jelly Bean? LOL

nothing on my end at all. Saw a pending on CC, but then it was an app i bought last night.. I almost peed my paints when i saw it loading and said pending charge..


----------



## Deadly_v2

Pre-ordered mine yesterday afternoon and already have it pending on my bank account. Nothing happened on my order page just that it was sent to google. Maybe ill get lucky.


----------



## ridobe

strikeir13 said:


> On what day did you place your order?


I ordered it the minute it went live.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## NatemZ

ridobe said:


> My credit card just got charged. No email yet, but it's coming!


you lucky bastard! lol

I sit patiently


----------



## Gunthermic

NatemZ said:


> you lucky bastard! lol
> 
> I sit patiently


patiently or impatiently? lol


----------



## number5toad

Mustang302LX said:


> I hate to agree on pro-apple talk but must here lol. They at least give a date for a product and now that it is mid-July Google should tell us something. I'm gonna use the hell out of the N7 when I get it though that's for sure. My GNex will all of a sudden get tremendous battery life haha.


it's not exactly a level comparison, though - Google isn't a hardware company. Apple releases at least one new piece of hardware, at least every year, and they have for a long time. saying Google isn't as good at hardware launches as Apple is sorta like saying my 4 year old son isn't as good at basketball as LeBron James.

I'm as eager as anyone to get my new toy, but it's immensely unfair to Google to talk about how they've botched this product launch when, technically, it hasn't even happened yet.


----------



## ocbooger

My UPS tracking # has updated to show the 16th as delivery date. It looks like Google has just created the shipping label.... I have not been charged yet and have not gotten an email from Google either. Sad face

Sent from my DarkHorse Revolution themed Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Mustang302LX

Still no charge or email for me. Every time my phone vibrates/rings notification tone I'm hoping for an email from Google with tracking info but no such luck. Unlike Nate I sit impatiently lol.


----------



## jocampbe

I'm more than a little disappointed that Play Store pre-orders aren't arriving the same day--if not 1-2 days earlier--as GameStop pre-orders.


----------



## mdicienzo

Hell yesssssss


----------



## bucwylde23

jocampbe said:


> I'm more than a little disappointed that Play Store pre-orders aren't arriving the same day--if not 1-2 days earlier--as GameStop pre-orders.


I don't think the play store is allowing orders to be cancelled anymore, however I would love to cancel my order with them just to show them I disapprove with how they've handled this.


----------



## mentose457

Fuck the play store.

I haz no sig


----------



## ridobe

NatemZ said:


> you lucky bastard! lol
> 
> I sit patiently


Well......still no email.


----------



## clintro

Lots of reports of GamesStop pick-ups, I even called a few locally and they only have stock for pre-orders. Going to try my Sam's club on the way home and see if they have some. Called one and they expect to get some, just not yet.


----------



## v8vroom

Got mine from GameStop this morning. I was scheduled on the second wave in August. The manager told when I picked it up that I was their only preorder, so I got bumped up!-Doug

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## UrbanLejendary

Any truth to the FCC hold rumors?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## rexdog1888

Just got charged. Ordered a 16GB one on June 27 at 10pm. No email yet.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## deltwalrus

OK, guys, I finally got the full story on why these are trickling out so slowly and with such randomness. There's apparently one guy responsible for order entry and fulfillment, and he's swamped, as this photo clearly demonstrates:


----------



## DrPepperLives

Google Nexus just tweeted:

@googlenexus: Locked and loaded, ready to play: we've started shipping +Nexus 7 pre-orders today! http://t.co/N24TidVF

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Don Serrot

rexdog1888 said:


> Just got charged. Ordered a 16GB one on June 27 at 10pm. No email yet.


Same... actually same on almost all accounts, except mine was 10:49 AM lol.

Money has been removed from my bank and the Nexus 7 moved to the top of my Play Store list. Hopefully I can get my tracking info soon!


----------



## DrPepperLives

Was also just charged too.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## NatemZ

i ordered on july 5th and i got charged today finally.


----------



## deltwalrus

NatemZ said:


> i ordered on july 5th and i got charged today finally.


And I ordered during the keynote and had an authorization hold, nothing more. Random dog is random.

Edit: Charge just hit.


----------



## NatemZ

deltwalrus said:


> And I ordered during the keynote and had an authorization hold, nothing more. Random dog is random.


I had the authorization hold also. Went away this week and now went through again.


----------



## Mustang302LX

Just also looked on my account and the charge from Google is back. Must mean we are all going to be happy soon!


----------



## deltwalrus

Mustang302LX said:


> Just also looked on my account and the charge from Google is back. Must mean we are all going to be happy soon!


Happy? No, still have questions about their logistics and supply chain. They're not new to this whole process, they've sold devices before directly. They didn't do well then, either.


----------



## sfreemanoh

Well, I updated Wallet this morning with my new CC info (and yes, I set it as the default payment option). But instead of trying the new card, it still tried the old card when Google tried to charge my card this afternoon...hopefully this won't delay my shipment anymore.


----------



## BillLee3

Reported at top of Google Wallet as complete with today's date. However, no charge on credit card as of yet. Pre-ordered during I/O.

Hope the fact that it expires on 7/2012 isn't a problem! Assume that means 7/30/2012 cause BOA hasn't sent me a new card yet.... Anxiously looking forward to getting it by Wed at least....


----------



## BillLee3

BillLee3 said:


> Reported at top of Google Wallet as complete with today's date. However, no charge on credit card as of yet. Pre-ordered during I/O.
> 
> Hope the fact that it expires on 7/2012 isn't a problem! Assume that means 7/30/2012 cause BOA hasn't sent me a new card yet.... Anxiously looking forward to getting it by Wed at least....


Actually, just charged while I was typing this! Waiting on email....


----------



## frenetic

I've been charged, no status update on Wallet yet though. I think they charged us all in time so we wouldn't cancel the orders and go pick them up at Gamestop. I wish they wouldn't have done that. Dumb.


----------



## Gunthermic

Ordered 6/27 right after it went live. No cc charge no email. So all those crying they don't have an email. I don't have anything yet. But its cool. I will get it. I won't die..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## ROM_Ulan

Gunthermic said:


> Ordered 6/27 right after it went live. No cc charge no email. So all those crying they don't have an email. I don't have anything yet. But its cool. I will get it. I won't die..
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


^ ^ This

I'm in the same boat.


----------



## number5toad

ordered 6/27 within an hour of the sales page going live - no email, but I do have a pending charge on the card I used, processed today.

pretty weird that it's pending still, but eh.


----------



## Kpa2727

number5toad said:


> ordered 6/27 within an hour of the sales page going live - no email, but I do have a pending charge on the card I used, processed today.
> 
> pretty weird that it's pending still, but eh.


GOOD NEWS EVERYONE !!!!!!	(anyone get the reference?)

Anyway as of 8:03 pm eastern time I got a google Wallet notice saying order charge in progress plus in my gmail i recieved a Ups tracking number. I ordered mine june 27 th around 4 hours after the event. I hope this helps.

Btw same boat as in no notifications and only a order conformation till now, plus I had a invalid card on the account, I had to update the day after my order.


----------



## ERIFNOMI

Kpa2727 said:


> GOOD NEWS EVERYONE !!!!!!	(anyone get the reference?)


The Dacia Sandero is going on sale in left hand drive market? The Dacia Duster is coming to the UK?


----------



## Kpa2727

ERIFNOMI said:


> The Dacia Sandero is going on sale in left hand drive market? The Dacia Duster is coming to the UK?


Uhh... No think USA tv series.


----------



## rexdog1888

Finally got a shipping notification just now

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MetalWych

Yeah, this is mildly annoying. I ordered mine within minutes of the Nexus 7 going live on Play, and I have not received any notification. I did get charged early this morning tho. But the worst part is, 2 of my friends are having fun rubbing my face (not literally...) in their brand new Nexus 7's. One walked into Gamestop and picked one up, no pre-order or anything, The other pre-ordered it through GS. Kinda sux but what you gonna do? Unfortunately, nothing (love their no cancellation or changes policy since 2 weeks ago when a friend tried to change his 8gig to a 16gig).

And I thought Verizon was bad at the close lipped game (I remember this same crap with my GNex...).

I am sure we will all receive notifications in the next few hours/days!? I hope...

Let the waiting game continue...


----------



## ERIFNOMI

Kpa2727 said:


> Uhh... No think USA tv series.


USA? Psh, BBC bitches.


----------



## brizey

Been posting at the other site. I have my tracking email. They have been rolling out all evening. If you have UPS my choice (free to sign up), you can see your scheduled delivery date. Mine is Monday.

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fac7orx

Kpa2727 said:


> GOOD NEWS EVERYONE !!!!!!	(anyone get the reference?)
> 
> Anyway as of 8:03 pm eastern time I got a google Wallet notice saying order charge in progress plus in my gmail i recieved a Ups tracking number. I ordered mine june 27 th around 4 hours after the event. I hope this helps.
> 
> Btw same boat as in no notifications and only a order conformation till now, plus I had a invalid card on the account, I had to update the day after my order.


Good News Everyone! I watch Futurama as well! Also, my Nexus 7 is now in the hands of UPS .

http://i608.photobucket.com/albums/tt162/grimil1313/good-news-everyone.jpg


----------



## dspcap

MetalWych said:


> Yeah, this is mildly annoying. I ordered mine within minutes of the Nexus 7 going live on Play, and I have not received any notification. I did get charged early this morning tho. But the worst part is, 2 of my friends are having fun rubbing my face (not literally...) in their brand new Nexus 7's. One walked into Gamestop and picked one up, no pre-order or anything, The other pre-ordered it through GS. Kinda sux but what you gonna do? Unfortunately, nothing (love their no cancellation or changes policy since 2 weeks ago when a friend tried to change his 8gig to a 16gig).
> 
> And I thought Verizon was bad at the close lipped game (I remember this same crap with my GNex...).
> 
> I am sure we will all receive notifications in the next few hours/days!? I hope...
> 
> Let the waiting game continue...


I think VZW's games are 10 times worse than this. This is annoying, but what VZW does is down right horrible.


----------



## dspcap

For all of this, I sure hope I like the damm thing. I am a bit worried because it's only 7" and not a 10.


----------



## NatemZ

I hate all of you that got shipping notifications. Really, i hate you. lol


----------



## fac7orx

NatemZ said:


> I hate all of you that got shipping notifications. Really, i hate you. lol


It could be worse. We could the guys who just went to gamestop and just picked one up today without paying any shipping







.


----------



## NatemZ

fac7orx said:


> It could be worse. We could the guys who just went to gamestop and just picked one up today without paying any shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I hate them more. I have TWO gamestops within 2 minutes of my work. And one within 1 minute of my home. I could be typing this on my N7 right now. Damnit all


----------



## dspcap

NatemZ said:


> I hate them more. I have TWO gamestops within 2 minutes of my work. And one within 1 minute of my home. I could be typing this on my N7 right now. Damnit all


I called several to see if they had any and everyone said no. But hearing that I probably couldn't cancel my order, it's a good thing they didn't.


----------



## Don Serrot

Kpa2727 said:


> GOOD NEWS EVERYONE !!!!!!


The slime is flowing again!

Also EMAIL GET!


----------



## clintro

Sam's Club is your best bet if you want to try and pick one up.

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201


----------



## clintro

Also I got an email and have a tracking number. printed on the 12th no shopping info on UPS.com

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201


----------



## NatemZ

clintro said:


> Also I got an email and have a tracking number. printed on the 12th no shopping info on UPS.com
> 
> Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201


I hate you too


----------



## droidmakespwn

NatemZ said:


> I hate them more. I have TWO gamestops within 2 minutes of my work. And one within 1 minute of my home. I could be typing this on my N7 right now. Damnit all


How do on think I feel...using my n7 with the stock ROM and no themes... sorry had to troll post haha

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iPois0n

clintro said:


> I hate you too


I hate him more!


----------



## dspcap

If I hit refresh enough times in outlook, maybe my tracking email will arrive.


----------



## havi007

dspcap said:


> If I hit refresh enough times in outlook, maybe my tracking email will arrive.


I have been checking my bank account a million times for the last three days Hoping to see a charge for Google and I am one of the 27th preorders

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Don Serrot

I'm actually planning on sticking with the stock ROM. The main reason I rooted and installed a ROM on my phone was to get rid of the bloat, not to mention Motorola wasn't about to upgrade me to ICS. This being a Nexus there should only be the Google apps that I'll want, and the fastest upgrading to new versions.

I checked my bank so many times that Google Now on my phone thought I wanted to go there and made a card with a route to the closest one! XD


----------



## evilSuRGe

What I hate the most is the 8gig I ordered on July 3 for my brother shipped but the 16 I ordered hours after the per order went live hasn't ship

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## frenetic

evilSuRGe said:


> What I hate the most is the 8gig I ordered on July 3 for my brother shipped but the 16 I ordered hours after the per order went live hasn't ship
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Sounds like your brother is getting a slightly used 8GB Nexus 7 about the same time you get your 16GB!


----------



## iPois0n

dspcap said:


> If I hit refresh enough times in outlook, maybe my tracking email will arrive.


This doesn't work for me. Maybe I should wipe data in recovery because this no shipping email bug is bugging the hell out of me.


----------



## nhat

Ordered on the 28th, received email notification that my Nexus 7 shipped 30 mins ago.

Looks like I'll be receiving mine on Monday.


----------



## s1ncere

just got my shipment details!!! guys, there is no need to refresh you bank account. i got an email from google wallet saying they are processing my credit card for the 282 and some change. then 3 minutes later i got another email with a tracking number. i preordered while google io was going on and the page was only live for a few hours.

edit: now im hitting refresh on ups with my tracking number. i wont mash f5 on my bank account, but ups for sure i will.


----------



## NatemZ

droidmakespwn said:


> How do on think I feel...using my n7 with the stock ROM and no themes... sorry had to troll post haha
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


you are the most hated.


----------



## Don Serrot

s1ncere said:


> now im hitting refresh on ups with my tracking number. i wont mash f5 on my bank account, but ups for sure i will.


----------



## rexdog1888

iPois0n said:


> This doesn't work for me. Maybe I should wipe data in recovery because this no shipping email bug is bugging the hell out of me.


Lol that was pretty great

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mike216

I just got an email saying my device shipped. I ordered it 2 days ago

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## clintro

iPois0n said:


> I hate him more!


ouch......the hate hurts....make it go away!









Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201


----------



## iPois0n

They took my money! Where's my tablet!? It's 12:49am here and still no news!


----------



## Tso Nexus

Still nothing here lol i ordered on june 27th same day it was announced!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Tso Nexus

Maybe mines delayed because i ordered a case too?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## droidmakespwn

Where's this case people are taking about. When I check the play store it says its not available. I guess they sold out of those quickly.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iPois0n

Tso Nexus said:


> Maybe mines delayed because i ordered a case too?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Doubt it because I didn't order a case and still nothing.


----------



## TRE_588

droidmakespwn said:


> Where's this case people are taking about. When I check the play store it says its not available. I guess they sold out of those quickly.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


https://play.google.com/store/devices/details/Nexus_7_Cover_Dark_Grey?id=nexus_7_cover&feature=accessories#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDExMSwiZGV2aWNlLW5leHVzXzdfY292ZXIiXQ.. this is what they are talking about i believe


----------



## frenetic

Just got tracking and confirmation e-mail. July 3rd order date (as early as I could, was payday)


----------



## frenetic

TRE_588 said:


> https://play.google....zdfY292ZXIiXQ.. this is what they are talking about i believe


that thing is pretty ugly. Screen protector for me.


----------



## Gunthermic

Still nothing 8 hours later. ordered minutes after avail on 27. No charge on CC,no Email.. Unless we have a bunch of trolls. Weird having those that orde raftwards already have their info...

I am not pissed(no date promised by Google), however if people with pre-orders after mine(days) get theirs then I do have a legit beef at that point!


----------



## nhat

Gunthermic said:


> Still nothing 8 hours later. ordered minutes after avail on 27. No charge on CC,no Email.. Unless we have a bunch of trolls. Weird having those that orde raftwards already have their info...
> 
> I am not pissed(no date promised by Google), however if people with pre-orders after mine(days) get theirs then I do have a legit beef at that point!


----------



## Gunthermic

Just for giggles I contacted Google.

Brief of phone convo:

I see your order in system.
I cant provide you any information
I have no idea why customers that ordered after you would already have their info and tracking number.Their appears to be no ryme or reason sir.
No emails with info/charge will go out during weekend. next batch of emails will be on Monday.
Earliest you would get it would be Wenesday/Thursday depending when UPS gets tracking info.
You are going to get two days shipping as promised once it is charged and sent to UPS.
Can only deny deliverly or call CC company and have Google denied charge to cancel order.

Got an email from him forwarding it up to next level supervisior to explain the issue with processing out of order.


----------



## throwbot

My cousins has been shipped. He has a tracking number and everything. No trolls, they are coming!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ocbooger

Got an email from Google finally last night so I'm hoping it does get here on Monday.









Sent from my DarkHorse Revolution themed Galaxy Nexus


----------



## droidmakespwn

TRE_588 said:


> https://play.google.com/store/devices/details/Nexus_7_Cover_Dark_Grey?id=nexus_7_cover&feature=accessories#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDExMSwiZGV2aWNlLW5leHVzXzdfY292ZXIiXQ.. this is what they are talking about i believe


That's what I was thinking but it says coming soon, and it ask for my email address so it can let me know when it arrives. I want one...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## av8rdude

I'm in the same boat. Ordered in the first few hours and have nothing. 
Another unhappy skipped customer








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dtdlurch

Not trolls. Definitely happening. Got my charge yesterday. Got the shipping email today. Not eta though. Tracking number just brings up status showing the shipping label has been created.

Ordered mine on June 30 at about 4pm. 16gb.

I'm still pretty disappointed with the situation. Sure, its on the way now. But irritated that I could have had it by now if I didn't order it through PS and went with GS instead.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tso Nexus

I feel you guys pain!! Its safe to say that the order processing is not in any specific order and google does not care or understand the real reason for preordering. No date was promised but why should the last person to preorder get theirs before the first?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## number5toad

I'm happy to eat the shipping cost and wait a few more days to continue not stepping into any Gamestop stores.


----------



## Thing 342

Got mine at Sam's Club. (Newport News, VA) I did have to get it at customer service, because none were on display.


----------



## UrbanLejendary

I've received my tracking number for my order placed on July 2nd. Received the e-mail at ~2:00am this morning. Tracking number shows that the label was printed on July 12th with 2-day air. As of today I have been charged and Wallet tells me the package was shipped! Not holding my breath but I live 20 mins from where it was shipped... Hope UPS figures out this package has 10 miles to go and can drop it off today lol 

Edit: Scratch that... it's saturday so I guess it should be here monday.


----------



## ridobe

Well, I bragged that my account was officially charged. As of now, the charge has fallen off of my account AGAIN!


----------



## ocbooger

Still waiting for mine.... is it tomorrow yet?









Sent from my DarkHorse Revolution themed Galaxy Nexus


----------

